# PWB 12 pouces, DD trop plein, boot impossible



## JPTK (25 Juin 2009)

Ouaip, je cale et j'ai peu de temps. Je m'occupe du powerbook d'un ami attardé mental (je le précise car il vient posté ici et faut pas se moquer de lui), donc :

- il a eu des messages comme quoi le DD était trop plein, il a pas eu le tps de s'en occuper et un jour le PWB n'a plus voulu booter et est resté bloqué sur un écran gris. Pas de roue crantée, pas de pomme, pas de mode target possible, reset de la pram sans effet, démarrage mode single inopérant.

- Le démarrage sur CD fonctionne.

J'ai donc démonté le DD, récupérer les données et j'ai mis un autre DD + gros que je savais saint, j'ai cloné l'ancien et remonté le tout. Le soucis c'est que le problème reste identique, et si je tente de réinstaller l'OS, le DD n'est pas reconnu, et si je passe par l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai la roue colorée et rien ne se passe.

Alors que faire ? C'est la nappe du DD qui est foutu ? Un problème avec la carte mère ?

Merci.

EDIT : marci Mackie pour le déplacement du sujet !


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2009)

Ouah personne... je me disais aussi :hein:


----------



## ben206stras (25 Juin 2009)

"C'est la nappe du DD qui est foutu ? Un problème avec la carte mère ?"

Certainement les bonnes hypothèses... Si le disque est bien branché (bien enfiché)

As-tu essayé un test hardware avec le cd ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Juin 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> "C'est la nappe du DD qui est foutu ? Un problème avec la carte mère ?"
> 
> Certainement les bonnes hypothèses... Si le disque est bien branché (bien enfiché)
> 
> As-tu essayé un test hardware avec le cd ?



Pas bête, mais j'en ai un que pour le mac mini... je sais pas si ça va marcher.


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2009)

Hum... j'avais finalement le HD test pour ce powerbook. Résultat je reste bloqué sur l'icône "chargement" du test, pas moyen de le faire.

Quand j'essaye de booter sur le DVD de jaguar j'ai droit à des kernel panic.
Sur le DVD de Tiger ça fonctionne, mais le DD n'est pas reconnu. Si je lance l'utilitaire de disque, il le voit, enfin si on veut, il marque TOSHOBA au lieu de Toshiba :mouais: etat smart vérifié, mais pas possible de réparer le DD c'est grisé. Si je tente un formatage, j'ai droit à une erreur de type : "input/ouput error", donc le mac ne parvient pas à écrire sur le DD.

Je vais donc le redémonter, vérifier la nappe au metrix, reformater le DD et installer un OS saint, et puis si y a rien de neuf, je ne verrai pas d'autres pistes que la carte mère défectueuse.

Alors coïncidence ou conséquence de ce DD soit disant trop plein ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ... j'ai mis un autre DD + gros que je savais saint, ... !





JPTK a dit:


> Hum... installer un OS saint, ...




Fais gaffe avec l'eau bénite, tout de même!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Juin 2009)

as tu pensé vérifié le format de partition du DD ? 

il te faut du apple (par défaut il me semble que c'est du MBR)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2009)

un point pas clair


> ai donc démonté le DD, récupérer les données et j'ai mis un autre DD + gros que je savais saint, j'ai cloné l'ancien et remonté le tout. Le soucis c'est que le problème reste identique, et si je tente de réinstaller l'OS, le DD n'est pas reconnu


tu parles de 2 DD differents tous les 2 nommés DD


je m'interroge sur des détails
un clonage reprend tout ( sauf quelques fichiers mais c'est annexe)
donc si la cause est OS , ben c'est resté à remise sur ce DD ou sur l'autre ( le saint des sains )


t'as testé un OS simple ( *SANS* le clone)  sur le DD sain mis dans cette bécane?


A mon avis c'est materiel
( et à 99% le DD)
 mais un test via l'autre affinera


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> un point pas clair
> tu parles de 2 DD differents tous les 2 nommés DD
> 
> 
> ...



Yep c'est ce que je tente depuis car le nouveau dd de 60 go est effectivement un clone du 1er mais effectué (formatage inclus) depuis un mac intel. Sauf que j'arrive plus à installer l'OS dessus car le DD nouveau (c'est le mien et il sain, sauf l'os qui oui doit être corrompu) n'est pas géré par le mac (erreur input/output)

Je me demande deux truc, quand j'ai voulu monter ce DD avec cet OS corrompu sur un PMG4, il m'a dit qu'il était illisible, alors le formatage HFS sous intel serait-il géré sous PPC ?
Bref depuis j'ai donc formaté depuis le PMG4, je voulais réinstaller une version vierge de OSX mais mon CD universel était bloqué dans le lecteur du powerbook et comble du comble, la batterie est vide et le mongolien m'a pas filé le chargeur... bref la suite dans quelques jours le temps que je le récupère.

A mon avis en effet, avec un OS sain et un DD formaté depuis un mac ppc, le powerbook devrait fonctionner à nouveau. (enfin j'espère que c'est la batterie car lorsque j'ai voulu démarrer sur mon DVD de tiger pour enfin installer l'OS clean, bah le mac s'est bloqué avant de choisir le type d'install, je l'ai éteins et depuis le bouton on/off est inopérant).


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

POur un PPC il faut absolument choisir le schéma de Partition Apple, puis formattage HFS+ 
Pour un Intel, il faut le schéma de partition GUID, puis formattage HFS+

(tout ça même si il n'y a qu'une seule partition)


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> POur un PPC il faut absolument choisir le schéma de Partition Apple, puis formattage HFS+
> Pour un Intel, il faut le schéma de partition GUID, puis formattage HFS+
> 
> (tout ça même si il n'y a qu'une seule partition)



Yep, j'ai zappé ça, je pensais que c'était juste en cas de partition sur un mac intel.

Dis moi, ce qui m'inquiète, c'est quand enfin j'avais formaté le DD comme il fallait depuis un G4, que je l'ai remonté dans le pwb et que j'ai voulu installer un Tiger vierge, vu que l'install moulinait, j'ai forcé l'extinction et depuis impossible de rallumer le pwb, il fait pas un pli nada, alors je me suis dit que c'était la batterie (vu que j'ai pas le chargeur) mais quand j'appuie sur son bouton, une diode verte s'allume, c'est donc qu'elle est encore en partie chargée et que le mac devrait démarrer non ? Ce qui me fait me dire que soit il y avait bien un problème de carte mère et que ce coup-ci elle est HS ou soit y un connecteur mal branché et que ça vaudrait le coup de redémonter pour tout vérifier non ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

Il est possible que une seule led verte allumée corresponde à un niveau de batterie trop faible pour le démarrage.... mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Il est possible que une seule led verte allumée corresponde à un niveau de batterie trop faible pour le démarrage.... mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse



Ok bah j'attends le chargeur alors parce que j'avais bien vérifié que tout était bien connecté, et un connecteur qui se débranche après un simple boot je n'y crois pas trop. Merci.


----------



## banafouf (30 Juin 2009)

pourquoi j'ai pas acheté un PC comme tous mes vrais amis


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> pourquoi j'ai pas acheté un PC comme tous mes vrais amis



T'es pas assez intelligent pour te servir d'un pc


----------



## r e m y (30 Juin 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> T'es pas assez intelligent pour te servir d'un pc



dans le 1er post tu as dit qu'il ne fallait pas se moquer de lui, je crois, non?


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> dans le 1er post tu as dit qu'il ne fallait pas se moquer de lui, je crois, non?



Nan mais je me moque pas c'est vrai, il le sait bien


----------



## banafouf (30 Juin 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> dans le 1er post tu as dit qu'il ne fallait pas se moquer de lui, je crois, non?


 
et oui, c'est tout jptk ça : faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais !!!


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> et oui, c'est tout jptk ça : faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais !!!



Viens pas pourrir le sujet sinon tu pourrais très bien jamais revoir ton précieux !


----------



## banafouf (1 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Viens pas pourrir le sujet sinon tu pourrais très bien jamais revoir ton précieux !


 
c'est des menaces ? je vais tout de suite prévenir les modos


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> c'est des menaces ? je vais tout de suite prévenir les modos



Ouai et préviens ta mère aussi


----------



## banafouf (2 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai et préviens ta mère aussi


 
je refuse de me laisser insulter plus longtemps je vais me plaindre auprès de la loi hadopi


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2009)

Bon, chargeur bien reçu mon ptit banafouf 
La batterie était bien vide.

Sauf que :

Le DD a bien été formaté depuis un G4, mais quand je démarre sur le DVD de Tiger il ne le voit toujours pas, l'utilitaire de disque le voit mais ne peut le formater car erreur input/output.

A part redémonter et vérifier que tout est bien connecté, je vois pas...


----------



## ben206stras (2 Juillet 2009)

As-tu la possibilité d'essayer de faire l'installation sur ce disque dur en externe ?
Ou alors un autre disque dur externe ?


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> As-tu la possibilité d'essayer de faire l'installation sur ce disque dur en externe ?
> Ou alors un autre disque dur externe ?



Oui je vais le faire tout de suite pour voir, comme ça je vais vérifier en même temps que la nappe est bien fixée, idem pour les connecteurs.

Je trouve ça trop space, le plus bizarre étant que si je fais monter ce DD sur mon powermac G4, l'utilitaire de disque le nomme TOSHIBA, je peux faire ce que je veux, tout est fonctionnel.
Mais là où ça devient space, c'est que le powerbook, via l'utilitaire de disque, nomme ce DD TOSH*O*BA ! :hein: 

J'ai booté également sous drive génius depuis le powerbook, il voit bien le DD et lui il a même accepté de le formater (table de partition apple), sauf que quand je lance un scan hardware du disque, il ne me sort que des bad blocks, le problème est ailleurs.

Et là il ne reste plus que 2 pistes, un connecteur mal enfiché, ou alors la nappe qui relie la CM au DD, ou un bug de la carte mère, je vais en profiter pour la reseter aussi.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2009)

Putain rien, idem, pareil...

J'ai donc installé Tiger depuis le powermac G4, le DD formaté depuis ce dernier, table de partition apple, je le remonte dans le powerbook et rien, il trouve pas le DD, si j'appuie sur option pendant le boot, il ne le voit pas.

La nappe est en bonne état, tout est bien connecté. J'ai fait un reset de la carte mère, que dalle.

Là je vois plus de solutions. 

Quand je tente une nouvelle install, y a pas de destination possible et si je lance l'utilitaire de DD il voir toujours ce DD TOSHOBA, de 60 go, et les options réparer le dd, vérifier, etc sont grisées. J'ai juste le droit de le formater et si je le fais j'ai la même erreur que d'hab.


----------



## ben206stras (2 Juillet 2009)

Et tu n'as pas moyen d'essayer de booter sur ce disque en le montant en externe en firewire ?

Ca permettrait de confirmer que le problème se site au niveau soit du port de connexion ou de la nape, mais pas au niveau controleur de disque... quoique...:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas moyen d'essayer de booter sur ce disque en le montant en externe en firewire ?
> 
> Ca permettrait de confirmer que le problème se site au niveau soit du port de connexion ou de la nape, mais pas au niveau controleur de disque... quoique...:mouais:



Pas tout de suite, mais j'ai un DD externe FW que je pourrai récupérer demain en effet.
Si ça marche, à la rigueur il pourra toujours faire comme ça, un ptit DD FW 2,5 pouces et puis voilà, pas trop contraignant à l'usage.


----------



## banafouf (3 Juillet 2009)

bouhou mon joli petit powerbook


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

Ou changer la carte mère... enfin si c'est bien ça, si ça trouve c'est juste un poil de cul qu'est coincé dans le booster :rateau:


----------



## banafouf (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ou changer la carte mère... enfin si c'est bien ça, si ça trouve c'est juste un poil de cul qu'est coincé dans le booster :rateau:


 
depuis le début je te dis de relancer les boosters mais non monsieur préfère tout démonter c'est plus rigolo


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> depuis le début je te dis de relancer les boosters mais non monsieur préfère tout démonter c'est plus rigolo



 :rateau: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

Si je changeais la carte mère, est-ce que toutes les cartes de powerbook G4 alu 12 seraient compatibles ?
C'est un 867 mhz, comment savoir si la 1ghz, la 1,2, la 1,33, voir la 1,5 ont bien la même forme et ne posent pas de soucis à l'installe ?


----------



## ben206stras (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Si je changeais la carte mère, est-ce que toutes les cartes de powerbook G4 alu 12 seraient compatibles ?
> C'est un 867 mhz, comment savoir si la 1ghz, la 1,2, la 1,33, voir la 1,5 ont bien la même forme et ne posent pas de soucis à l'installe ?


Ou bien voir pour un overclock ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Ou bien voir pour un overclock ?



why not, mais bon si je peux mettre une 1,33 ghz sans soucis why not, disons que c'est suivant la dispo sur le marché de l'occaz aussi. L'overclock faut passer par un logiciel ou c'est juste une question de fer à souder et de strap sur la puce ?


----------



## ben206stras (3 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais pas pour cette machine, mais sur les deux miennes, c'est juste en jouant du fer à souder (j'ai déjà regardé, même si j'ai pas encore fait...)

EDIT : Jettes peut-être un oeil ici pour savoir vers quelle carte te tourner si tu dois envisager de l'overclocker...


----------



## banafouf (3 Juillet 2009)

j'offre une bouteille de gnole de poire de 2003 à celui qui sauve mon powerbook


----------



## ben206stras (3 Juillet 2009)

Je crois qu'avec tout ça, il devrait réussir à être sauvé...
Faudrait donc multiplier le nombre de bouteilles de gnole...


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK, as tu essaye de lancer un apple hardware test?


----------



## ben206stras (3 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> JPTK, as tu essaye de lancer un apple hardware test?


Fait en première page je crois


----------



## banafouf (3 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Je crois qu'avec tout ça, il devrait réussir à être sauvé...
> Faudrait donc multiplier le nombre de bouteilles de gnole...


 
no soucy je connais la source


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Fait en première page je crois



Alors, c'est pas vraiment explicite  



JPTK a dit:


> Hum... j'avais finalement le HD test pour ce powerbook. Résultat je reste bloqué sur l'icône "chargement" du test, pas moyen de le faire.



Trouver les cd originaux et faire ce test serait quand un bon moyen de diagnostiquer la panne. Avant penser a changer/overclocker plus de choses ...


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> JPTK, as tu essaye de lancer un apple hardware test?



Yep j'arrive sur l'icône très moche de chargement et il ne va pas plus loin, à moins qu'il faille attendre plus de 5 minutes, mais bon vu que le CD s'arrête, j'y crois pas trop.

C'est le CD livré avec la bécane.


----------



## banafouf (3 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Trouver les cd originaux et faire ce test serait quand un bon moyen de diagnostiquer la panne. Avant penser a changer/overclocker plus de choses ...


 
+1, mais jptk prefere tout démonter et me compter un max d'heures de main d'oeuvre


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> +1, mais jptk prefere tout démonter et me compter un max d'heures de main d'oeuvre



J'en suis à 10 d'ailleurs, au black ça fait déjà 100 &#8364;


----------



## banafouf (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Yep j'arrive sur l'icône très moche de chargement et il ne va pas plus loin, à moins qu'il faille attendre plus de 5 minutes, mais bon vu que le CD s'arrête, j'y crois pas trop.
> 
> C'est le CD livré avec la bécane.


 
des fois il faut attendre 48h que la machine se réinitialise 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h14 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> J'en suis à 10 d'ailleurs, au black à-ça fait déjà 100 


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> J'en suis à 10 d'ailleurs, au black ça fait déjà 100 &#8364;



Pour le moment, c'est plutôt un PWB en kit de 10 pièces détachées et un billet de 100 pour le dédommagement que tu risques de rendre


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Pour le moment, c'est plutôt un PWB en kit de 10 pièces détachées et un billet de 100 pour le dédommagement que tu risques de rendre









Une claque dans la gueule et une bouteille de poire pour ma pomme oui tu veux dire


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2009)

Plus serieusement, si tu ne peux même pas booter sur un CD, c'est qu'il y aun gros soucis. 

il faurdait peut-être réouvrir pour vérifier que tout est bien branché.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Plus serieusement, si tu ne peux même pas booter sur un CD, c'est qu'il y aun gros soucis.
> 
> il faurdait peut-être réouvrir pour vérifier que tout est bien branché.



Mais si et c'est bien le seul truc que je peux faire, mais sur le DVD d'install, sous Tiger le hardware test est sur un CD à part et lui ne fonctionne pas.

Sur le DVD d'install, seul l'utilitaire de disc voit un disc TOSHOBA (ce qui est très suspect à la place de TOSHIBA) et je peux ni le réparer (tout est grisé) ni le formater, sinon j'ai droit à "erreur input/output). Je boot aussi très bien sur le disc de Drive Genius qui est un utilitaire de disque avancé.

J'ai déjà ré-ouvert 2 fois...


----------



## JPTK (5 Juillet 2009)

Bon le boot sur DD externe firewire ne fonctionne pas non plus 
J'appuie sur alt au démarrage mais le DD externe n'est pas vu.
Pourtant je l'ai testé sur le powermac g4 et pas de soucis.

Alors là je ne vois plus qu'un problème de carte mère.


----------



## banafouf (6 Juillet 2009)

héé mais c'est l'arnaque ici je te file un powerbook en parfait etat de fonctionnement avec juste un DD trop rempli et maintenant il faut changer la carte mere je préviens illico la repression des fraudes


----------



## ben206stras (6 Juillet 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> avec juste un DD trop rempli


Et qui ne démarre plus...


----------



## banafouf (6 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Et qui ne démarre plus...



putain j'y crois pas jptk a plusieurs pseudos 




bon sinon y a t'il un dieu du powerbook ici qui sache si il faut obligatoirement une CM 867 pour mon powerbook ou si je peux en mettre une + rapide ? bien sur jptk ignore tout des CM


----------



## ben206stras (7 Juillet 2009)

Moi non plus, je ne peux pas dire si d'autres CM peuvent rentrer dans ton powerbook...

Edit : Non, non, je suis bien moi-même, seul et unique


----------

